# returning home



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Got this in an email from my mom. This is the question she asked me, "are you still re-programing like this too."

Those that are returning will be. It is the best written article to have people understand. With the return of the 141 it is time approptiate as well.



> Duluth-based GIs home and lovin' it
> Larry Oakes and Richard Meryhew
> Star Tribune
> Published February 1, 2005
> ...


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I just couldn't imagine what it would be like. I feel for those people, but it seems like we had the right people over there for us (U.S.A. citizens). They should all be commended for the job they did and continue to do!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

It could be worse, the noises I don't like are the ones that sound like the noises that people/pets make when they are dieing. Currently there is an add on TV that has a noise that sounds like a dog whine, well my best buddy just made those exact sounds when he died a couple months ago, that makes me look everytime yet.

Point being there is misery and strife everywhere, we just have to get used to it and believe me the older you get the more things in life that can be related to something bad. 8)


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Remmi_&_I said:


> I just couldn't imagine what it would be like. I feel for those people, but it seems like we had the right people over there for us (U.S.A. citizens). They should all be commended for the job they did and continue to do!


The only way you would is to have been there. I was never in Iraq, but I did just recently return from Kosovo. During the time there, we had a province break out in riots. It set back everything they did in the last 6 years 2-3 year of work out the window.

We take for granted what we have here. It is these experiences that will shape our veiws and beliefs in the future.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Shortly after I returned to civilian life in the 70's and was attending college, it was easy to determine who had served. One morning, while walking over a street on a pedestrian bridge, a car backfired below us. When I looked up, there were 4 of us on the bridge that were trying to eat the concrete while the other students around us were standing up and staring at us. Talk about "standing out in a crowd". The sad part was that it immediately marked us to other students as veterans. To this day, I recall the derision by both conservatives and liberals for having served in an unpopular war.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

The Military now has great home interation programs now, for those that
seek help. The VA is another place.

I know what they are going through. One tick I picked up in Bosian and carried over recently in Kosovo, was looking over my back. I was always trying to sight something/anything unusal. I still to this day, 6 months later do it. Especially in crowds.

Carrying a pistol all the time over there, had a feeling of leaving it behind once home but that has gone away. Though I do have one ready at all
times out at the farm (keep it hid).

I'm just glad alot of my friends are coming home. Two last last fall, I worried constantly, and they luckly came home safe and appear unscared.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I'm so happy that a lot of our men and women are coming home. A big thanks to the 141 and all that served the US. Welcome back and get out and enjoy these great outdoors back home!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

The norsman wrote



> I know what they are going through. One tick I picked up in Bosian and carried over recently in Kosovo, was looking over my back. I was always trying to sight something/anything unusal. I still to this day, 6 months later do it. Especially in crowds


I have a good friend who just spent 16 months in Iraq as an Army Calvary Scout, he said after about 6 months of looking everywhere for everything it drives you crazy and you learn to just react to what you do see not worry about what you don't see. It's a sanity thing I guess, he's right too!! 8)


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I'll just say it again. THANK YOU TO ALL THAT HAVE/DO/WILL SERVE THE USA !!!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Well Said R & I!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Remmi_&_I said:


> I'll just say it again. THANK YOU TO ALL THAT HAVE/DO/WILL SERVE THE USA !!!!


I'll second that Remmi! :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I will second that second!!!


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Thank you Remmi & I, Buckeye, jamartinmg2, and all.

That means alot to me and will to the other Servicemen/women coming home soon.

Help them out when you can. God's speed for their safe return.

Thank you.


----------

